# Vegan glass cylinder tuile



## devonb (Jun 9, 2021)

Hi chefs got a new vegan dish I’m working on but hit a wall with the tuile I am trying to make a fruit cylinder that is like glass when it breaks any one have a recipe I could try? raspberries is my flavor profile .


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Have you tried candy glass? White sugar (Florida Crystals is vegan), corn syrup, cream of tartar, and water.


----------



## devonb (Jun 9, 2021)

cheflayne said:


> Have you tried candy glass? White sugar (Florida Crystals is vegan), corn syrup, cream of tartar, and water.


----------



## devonb (Jun 9, 2021)

The issue with it it will slide off the cylinders that I’m using and really want it thin looking for something that’s pliable when warm to shape on the cylinders then they turn hard


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

devonb said:


> The issue with it it will slide off the cylinders that I'm using and really want it thin looking for something that's pliable when warm to shape on the cylinders then they turn hard


Is it possible to cast the sugar in thin sheets, then re-warm it to mold around your cylinders?

Another method with sugar is to mix granulated sugar with glucose syrup. You then roll out the mixture between two sheets of parchment, let it air dry for about an hour, then place in a 125F oven for about 12 minutes. Once cool, the sugar sheet is pliable and can be molded around a cylinder shape. I'm not sure how well it would shatter though.

I was also thinking you could do something with a pate de fruit in some way, but I don't think it would shatter like you want it to.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Have you tried isomalt?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

devonb said:


> The issue with it it will slide off the cylinders that I'm using and really want it thin looking for something that's pliable when warm to shape on the cylinders then they turn hard


----------



## Cief Lonwind of the North (Jun 7, 2021)

You can also melt white sugar, and glucose over low heat, When liquefied, tale a metal tined come, and submerse the tines into the molten sugar, Remove the comb, and quickly swirl the dripping sugar strands around a lightly greased cylinder. Let cool and you will have glass threads that will easily break. This is a technique used to make the sugary web on a croquembouche. There are videos that show how.

If you want to get really adventurous, there are youtube videos on blowing sugar.

Just some more options.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


*



*


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

devonb said:


> Hi chefs got a new vegan dish I'm working on but hit a wall with the tuile I am trying to make a fruit cylinder that is like glass when it breaks any one have a recipe I could try? raspberries is my flavor profile .


MAke hard crack caramel, just sugar , water , corn syrup and a pinch of cream of tartare.
Plunge the bottom of the pan in cold water to arrest the cooking (or use isomalt).
Dip a steel pastry ring in the sugar, touch the ring to the plate and lift it off the plate using pliers to hold it.

It will draw a sugar tube as you lift it, Snip with kitchen shears at the desired height.
Cut it with a hot knife if you want the top open.


----------

